

Thousand-Year Game Design Challenge final entry list - DanielStraight
http://danielsolisblog.blogspot.com/2011/09/whats-next-for-thousand-year-game.html

======
DanielStraight
This got some action when I submitted his original post about the challenge.
Now he's got the complete list of entries up.

I'm liking the looks of:

    
    
      Ketchup
      Zuniq
      Public Secrets
      Nomad
      Rule of Three

